# Netzwerkanmeldeinformationen eingeben!?



## Roboxx1 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
wenn ich im meinen Netzwerk auf meine WD Live Box zugreifen will geht ein Fenster auf mit der Meldung
" Windows Sicherheit --Netzwerkanmeldeinformationen eingeben" und will von mir einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort!?
Ich hab da nie was geschützt oder so.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf meine WD wieder komme?
Hatte vorher alles geklappt, hab jetzt win8.1 drauf und einen anderen Router.


Vielen Dank !


----------



## Sanger (2. November 2013)

Versucht du per HTTP(s) oder SMB darauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## Roboxx1 (2. November 2013)

HTTP ??? SMB ???
Wenn ich bei Win8.1 auf Netzwerk gehe wir die die WD TV Live angezeigt, wenn ich drauf klicke kommt das Fenster mit Benutzername und Passwort.


----------



## Angelo-K (2. November 2013)

Schau mal in der bedienungsanleitung nach. Meistens ists Admin/Administrator und als pw 1234 oä

Gruß


----------

